# no spark # 2 cyl



## Deans (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a 8n ford.I have no spark to #2 cyl.Changed dist and cap, new plug wires.new plugs.New ( rebuilt) dist has about 20 hrs on it.Also changed coil. It has a 12 volt system.Im plumb out of ideas .Please help . thanks Dean....


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

If your other cylinders are getting spark, it has to be the distributor, the wire, or the plug. It can not be anything else. On the distributor, did you check the metal inside the cap where the number two cyl wire lead is passed by the rotor? Did you use a spark plug wire repair kit where you have to build each section of the wires, ie. cut and crimp? Check your connections. Use a voltmeter and ground it with the spark plug removed. Turn the engine over and if you are not getting anything, and the other cylinders are sparking, it has to be the wire, connections, or the distributor. Good luck!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Almost hate to ask but, are you sure there is no spark or just that #2 cyl isn't running? With all you've changed with the ign system it is hard to believe 3 cyl are OK and just a single cyl not getting spark.

I'm assuming all the parts you've changed is due to #2 cyl not firing. Hard to believe swapping virtually all of the parts and still same condition. At this point my first guess is #2 is getting spark but due to low compression the cyl isn't firing.

That's my best shot for now.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sure fire way to tell whats getting spark or not- pull the plugs- hold em next to a ground ( or get a spark tester), crank the motor and see which ones actually spark . Seeing everything was rebuilt or replaced, it should be a nice blue spark from each one. For kicks and giggles, see if the rotor is actually turning .

Anyone can get bad plugs or wires- its possible the way things today are made.

You have checked the carb as well- right? Is gas getting to that cylender?


----------



## Deans (Nov 22, 2010)

*no spark*

Thank you alll.It turned out to be the points.Wow.thanks again Dean....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Wondering how points could only affect one cyl?????


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I am wondering also. I have never seen or heard of points causing just one cylinder to not fire. Every time I have changed points it was always a 'gap' or 'burnt out, and/or corrosion' issue with them.


----------



## Deans (Nov 22, 2010)

Fisrt i tryed readjusting the points. same problem. I put a new set in and what do you know we had spark again.I cant explain it .I know it sounds goofy but thats what happened....thanks Dean......


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

That is great to know. I have to make a note of it for troubleshooting. Thanks.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its possible when it came time to fire #2 on the points, they were a little too hot or had a bad spot- by the time the the next cylender came around it fired. Maybe something with the lobe?

I used to have a 70's dynamark with a 10HP teccy - it had points and a 'brain box' ( no mounts for a magneto) - i cleaned the points, it would run great till they heated up ( about 20 minutes) , then itd quit. I let it cool down, then itd fire right up again - i ended up selling it before i replaced the points.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Where did you buy the bad set of points? I quit buying electrical stuff at TSC, because of things like that.


----------



## Deans (Nov 22, 2010)

*re/no spark*

Like i said ,i changed the points and she ran great.Next morning she wouldnt start.My bud came over and found that the reastat/ceramic piece on the fire wall was junk.bypassed it and she runs great. That mite explain the no spark to #2 cyl.Thanks for yur help .Dean....


----------



## manfred (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds crazy but I had this same thing happen to me today. The third cyl back. Is that #3? Anyway changed cap ,coil, points still no spark. switched wire and plug from next cylinder ,that cylinder fired and the 3rd one back still didnt. It will be a couple of days before I can get back to it but it's making me scratch my head for sure.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

manfred said:


> Sounds crazy but I had this same thing happen to me today. The third cyl back. Is that #3? Anyway changed cap ,coil, points still no spark. switched wire and plug from next cylinder ,that cylinder fired and the 3rd one back still didnt. It will be a couple of days before I can get back to it but it's making me scratch my head for sure.


Lobes on the distributor could be worn..Bushing may be worn on distributor shaft.

Let us know what you find..


----------



## manfred (Dec 4, 2010)

I am concerned that it is the distributor lobes. Anybody think I may find a happy medium on the points gap that might satisfy all cylinders needs?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Might be a lobe on the dist but in original post it was stated the dist had been swapped out.

Why would only one lobe wear?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Mickey said:


> Might be a lobe on the dist but in original post it was stated the dist had been swapped out.
> 
> Why would only one lobe wear?


Granted one lobe might not wear, I am leaning more towards the worn bushing..


----------



## Deans (Nov 22, 2010)

You mite try bypassing the reastat. It worked for me.good luck Dean...


----------

